# 313 K5 repair



## jackmack (Dec 12, 2012)

I recently bought a 313 (large motor) off Ebay, received it last night. When unpacked I saw that the crossbar at rear of engine under cab (that the tender drawbar screws to) was broken off in shipping. Both rivets snapped off. Anybody ever had to do this kind of repair? 
I am not sure whether to drill out and tap threads into the mounting holes and use screws, or to try to locate some original rivets or drive pins or whatever they were called.

The engine was almost completely frozen by old petrified grease, but I got it freed up and running (and reversing!) in just a few minutes. It appears that it will be a strong runner when
I finish tinkering with it. Just need to figure out how to re-fasten that crossbar, re-solder a headlight wire and generally clean and touch up a few paint glitches.

Any suggestions?


----------



## midlifekrisiz (Jan 29, 2013)

I had this happen to my dads 310....2 yr old son got up before everyone else and climbed up onto a chair and got ahold of the unit and then dropped it ...snapped the two pins right off......I ended up using jb weld to hold the bar to the body and have never had it come off again.


----------



## jackmack (Dec 12, 2012)

Thanks, I might try that. Would be a bit easier than tapping threads.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

JB Weld is your friend!!


----------

